# The Glans Rda



## Balders (26/4/18)

I see they finally stepped up their game and produced a groundbreaking new Rda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (26/4/18)

Balders said:


> I see they finally stepped up their game and produced a groundbreaking new Rda.


At more than 70 pounds this is obviously unrivaled quality and an HE item to be treasured. Works best with 3D printed coils available separately.
Only available via special invitation on the Wha-Tapoe-Siam facebook group. Currently experiencing a nine month waiting list.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/4/18)

Released on 1 April 2018.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (27/4/18)

Is that Victor Mullin as in Vaping with Vic? If so, the description should read "A more bigger chamber with more narrower airslots gives you more better flavour and a more airier vape, especially with the more wider drip tip and being more cheaper than other drippers in its class".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Balders (27/4/18)

I'm not a fan of Vaping with Vic as he's about has enjoyable as a dying mans fart.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (30/4/18)

Balders said:


> I'm not a fan of Vaping with Vic as he's about has enjoyable as a dying mans fart.


Eh, Vic is awesome. I got used to his way of saying "reservoirs" (ressavoyarrs). And the first time I heard him say Innokin I thought he said Anakin.
But still, he's a really good streamer. Maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but there's nothing wrong with him. Certainly more watchable than Rip, who is just an imbecile.

Not my "favourite" streamer though. That prize would probably go to SMM and MikeVapes, closely followed by Twisted420.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (30/4/18)

I quite like Vic. He gives a good overview of where a device comes from, how it fits into current trends, how it differs from previous devices by the same manufacturer, and what they are looking to achieve with it. He also gives really good close-up views of the device and does show what it's like to build on it. That is really as much as I want from a review.

I think the "don't vape in a bin" joke is getting a bit stale now, considering he's used it at least 1000 times. And the mangled English, like "more bigger", irks from a native tongue reviewer. I'd accept it from DJLsb or Morten but not from a UK native. Props as well for the scarcity of jump cuts in his videos.

I think the trend of reviewers designing atties is causing problems. When the first ten minutes of a review is spent reassuring viewers that yes, he knows the designer but no, it's not going to affect his review, then it's a problem. That he's taken so long to explain it means it has _already_ affected his review, which would have been ten minutes shorter if it had been an atty by a company rather than a fellow reviewer. 

The Njord reviews have been especially problematic in this regard. Every one starts with a loooooooooong explanation of what a nice guy Morten is, and how the reviewer has watched his videos and found them really informative. Just tell us what you think of the dripper. What you think of Morten is irrelevant. If Morten fans go into attack mode at negative reviews, ignore them and move on. Releasing angry reaction videos and calling them "haters", a la Vaping Computer Guy and DJLsb, is just silly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/4/18)

I also think Vic is one of the more (sic) better reviewers. He has been reviewing or a long time and is not making money out of it. He even had to borrow money to go to The Vaper EXPO UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/4/18)

Vic is awesome, the first person I watched as a tutorial on wicking when I started vaping. I have even gotten used to the accent and I like the detail he goes into. He is also rustig, some of the other guys are more interested in themselves than what they are reviewing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## aktorsyl (30/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Vic is awesome, the first person I watched as a tutorial on wicking when I started vaping. I have even gotten used to the accent and I like the detail he goes into. He is also rustig, some of the other guys are more interested in themselves than what they are reviewing.


The thing is, I started watching Vic years ago when he got his first AIO back in the dark ages of vaping. And followed his journey doing the first juice reviews, and building (clearomizer) coils when it was still unheard of. He's as genuine as they come. Not a shill, not a showboat (again I'm looking at you, RiPTrippers you bloody moron).
I don't watch him daily, but I definitely am a fan of his vids. His jokes do sometimes get old yes, but if you pace yourself you don't hear the same joke every hour 
If I'm looking for solid mod/atty info, I watch SMM and MikeVapes. I confirm by watching Vic's review (he gets a few small things wrong sometimes). I generally am not crazy about his hardware reviews, but his juice reviews are spot on.
Twisted420 I just watch for fun. He may seem like an over-the-top presenter, but an infinitely more likeable one than the batshit crazy YouTubers out there. He also had humble beginnings and is the farthest thing you can imagine from being a shill/sellout.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

